# Tutorial Contest Winner April 2008: GlamYOURUs



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *GlamYOURUs *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *GlamYOURUs *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *GlamYOURUs*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!


You can check out GlamYOURUs' winning tutorial by clicking here.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 3, 2008)

Congrats GlamYOURUs!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2008)

WHOOT WHOOT! Yay for you doll


----------



## Paramnesia (May 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2008)

congrats- off to check out your tut!!!


----------



## cosMEtix (May 3, 2008)

It's about time you entered and won, girl...I love your tutorials...congratulations..!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 3, 2008)

Well Deserved! I looved the tutorial!!!


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2008)

congrats girlie!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2008)

big surprise there.
(sarcasm)

it was an awesome tut!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2008)

Congrats!  You did a great job on that tutorial!


----------



## meland2lilones (May 3, 2008)

congrats lady!!


----------



## babiid0llox (May 4, 2008)

Yay! She totally deserved it! One of the best tuts I've ever seen.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2008)




----------



## MissChriss (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

congrats girl


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your votes, it really made my day! And I am glad you all loved the tutorial as it was my very first one. =)


----------



## mac-cakes (May 5, 2008)

Congrats girl!!! Looking good


----------



## quizshow (May 5, 2008)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## LAW0MAN (May 6, 2008)

YOUR SOO PRETTY!!!

CONGRATS


----------



## coachkitten (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations GlamYOURUs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are gorgeous and totally deserve it!


----------



## User93 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats darling! Absolutely gorgeous girl absolutely deserving it


----------

